
Why Is New York City’s Skyline Always Lit Up? - stephenc_c_
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/26/nyregion/nyc-skyline-lights.html
======
maxheadnyc
I saw this a few days ago and was surprised to learn of some of the non-
obvious answers beyond FAA and people working late.

